# 2006 Honda Civic Type-R in Red - Newbie!



## Leooo (Apr 2, 2010)

Hi all,

As you will see this is in fact my first thread. I want to introduce myself but ask advice at the same time.. just to be difficult lol! Im putting up the 'detail' i have done so far but need advice as to the next step of what to do.

Right in terms of products I have some good stuff but in terms of cleanliness some of you guys might laugh!

*Bodywork*

I always start off with a snow foam with ultimate snow foam followed by a wash and rinse using two bucket method. I use AG body work shampoo (green label) but must admit after doing a serious amount of reading on here I should be using either Dodo Juice BTBM or SN.. I still cant see which ones better. Im running low on snow foam hankfully as its not the best and want to get a better make. Not sure which one to go for though.

Now, there may be some hissing here but i use a normal sponge. I must admit am ordering a hand mit now but theres sooo much choice its not something im jumping into. I have a Kartcher pressure washer with a snow foam lance.

*wheels*

I have found the best product so far is Turtle Wax wheel cleaner kit. It comes with a little lid which you put the solution in and a little (And very useful) brush. After a bit of a wait you wash off. I usually seal with AG Alloy Wheel Seal and Meguiars Tyre Shine Gel with a tyre wall applicator pad.

*Claying*

Meguiars clay bar kit but use dodo juice born slippy clay lube. Rinse off and dry with a microfibre cloth.

*Bodywork Cleansers/Polishes*

Now this is where some confusion comes, I used to use AG SRP here but replaced it with R222 Paint Cleanser followed by they're Carnuba Wax. I must admit (before coming on here) i found it to be the best. I use dodo juice red mist sometimes for extra gloss.

*Glass*

Meguiars anti smear glass cleaner and anti fog x something or other..

*Interior & Carpets*

For the interior I used Poorboys interior cleaner as it has the best smell ever and gives a nice - not overly glossy finish. Doesnt seem to last majorly long but does the job. I use a spare brush i had from the turtle wax wheel cleaner kit to get to those hard to reach places. For the matts I use Vanish Carpet cleaner. Its in a bright pink can but could do with a few recommendations here. The seats are alacantra and Ive never cleaned them besides a hoover. One of the drivers base bulsters is fading which is mega annoying and probably going to cost me the earth!

*Engine Bay*

One part I am mega happy with is how the engine bay come up. I used Meguiars engine bay cleaner and engine bay dressing. I used another spare brush i had from the turtle wax wheel cleaner kit to get to those hard to reach places (again) to agitate the products where necessary, a rinse off and removal of the cling film and it came out beatifully.

*Where now?*

This is my biggest question. No matter how much reading I do i cant get my head around the different pad and products and compounds of machine polishers. I think i would rather do this by hand now but dont know what products to use. After doing a lot of reading I think my next order will include a wash mitt, (im not sure which one but either) dodo juice BTBM or SN, chemical guys wet mirror finish, jetseal 109 and collinite 476s. However, Im not sure what corrections stuff to use. I dont even know where to start in fact. I have seen some scratching on the cars paint even after its clean but other than that the paints lovely. I cant seem to find anything good enough for my wheel arches as they have a lot of tar i cannot get rid of and many stone chips on the front. I have tried turtle wax colour magic with limited success.. *any pointer?*

Anyway.. *Pictures*
Sorry for the poor quality of some of them, iphone etc etc..
Sorry for going for years and years lol








































































water beading with R222








water beading with dodo juice over R222







































































Arty farty


















Thanks all..

Lee :newbie:


----------



## G51 NAV (Jan 14, 2007)

That, Sir, is porn on wheels. Fantastic!


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

lovely example. You aren't doing to bad at all!
Couple of bits of advice:
1)dodo shampoos are great I have only tried BTBM but bought some SN for when it finishes I used to use the AG that you do but the Dodo is a lot better.
2)depending on what you prefer sponge or fur I would recommend either a schmitt mitt or the shepskin sold by zaino europe
3)I know you may think it could get expensive but get onto the for sales section on this site then you can try stuff out and if you don't like it then generally u can just sell it again for more or less what you paid for it.
4)As I'm sure you have been just keep looking at stuff in the studio/showroom

cheers


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Stunning Milano Red Type R :thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very very tidy


----------



## veb (Mar 13, 2006)

That is lookin rather fine, R222 is a stunning wax, just dosent last that long, my sisters type R wears raceglaze 55 which has awesome looks and bulletproof durability...:thumb:


----------



## marc-l (Mar 22, 2010)

Now thats a loved car..SWEET


----------



## Leooo (Apr 2, 2010)

G51 NAV said:


> That, Sir, is porn on wheels. Fantastic!


Thanks mate, took a lot of time but it came up lovely!



rds1985 said:


> lovely example. You aren't doing to bad at all!
> Couple of bits of advice:
> 1)dodo shampoos are great I have only tried BTBM but bought some SN for when it finishes I used to use the AG that you do but the Dodo is a lot better.
> 2)depending on what you prefer sponge or fur I would recommend either a schmitt mitt or the shepskin sold by zaino europe
> ...


Thanks for your advice - I didnt even think to look in the for sale section. Ill go with the Sheep skin mitt by zaino. Any ideas on the correction stuff?



Trist said:


> Stunning Milano Red Type R :thumb:





-tom- said:


> very very tidy


Thanks guys 



veb said:


> That is lookin rather fine, R222 is a stunning wax, just dosent last that long, my sisters type R wears raceglaze 55 which has awesome looks and bulletproof durability...:thumb:


Cheers - Ill see what success I have with Collinite, jet seal and mirror finish and will do a bit more reading on raceglaze  Thanks!



marc-l said:


> Now thats a loved car..SWEET


My girlfriends looking over my shoulder and pissed her self laughing with that one.. she said.. don't I know it. :thumb: :lol:

Im not sure what corrections stuff to use still. I have seen some scratching on the cars paint even after its clean amd i dont know what corrections stuff to use.. I cant seem to find anything good enough for my wheel arches as they have a lot of tar i cannot get rid of. Any ideas?

There are many stone chips on the front. I have tried turtle wax colour magic with limited success.. any pointers?

Thanks again all.

Lee :detailer:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

nice car and work there, and welcome to DW from another kent member :thumb:


----------



## Leooo (Apr 2, 2010)

Why thank you.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Leooo said:


> Why thank you.


no worries


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Nice example you have there :thumb:

As for doing things by hand instead of machine you could try Poorboys blackhole or Clearkote Red Machine glaze, both have fillers which will help hide some of the worst of the damage you'll have picked up over the years and give you a nice glazed finish before you apply your wax.


----------



## Leooo (Apr 2, 2010)

thats a great help! :thumb:


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Nice grounding kit:wave:


----------



## Leooo (Apr 2, 2010)

LOL! Hi mate, HID's are fitted too. Blimey you get around.. Look amazing! Just got Dotty's Spoon rad cap too. Yaaay!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looking good and welcome along to DW :wave:

To help out of SN or BTBM I prefer BTBM and it's cheaper. Although I much prefer the Gloss-It Shampoo 

I would go for the Meguiars Lambswool Mitt to start as they are a good and reliable Mitt - I sitll use one after many years :thumb:


----------



## marc-l (Mar 22, 2010)

Leooo said:


> My girlfriends looking over my shoulder and pissed her self laughing with that one.. she said.. don't I know it. :thumb: :lol:
> 
> They will never understand the importance of detailing..never! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## GT Guy (Mar 20, 2010)

Beautiful car there!
Have you thought of Chem Guys Citrus Gloss Wash??? 
I prefer EZ Creme Glaze under Jet Seal on reds (just my humble opinion).
I know Prima Banana Gloss only lasts 4-6 weeks but you get really nice results with very little effort!
Cheers.


----------



## Leooo (Apr 2, 2010)

Some useful info in there thanks guys. Lol you'll be surprised how she understands. It's good of her really I must admit I'm lucky with her and I'm sure there are some women who would be real hard work about it. Either way thanks for all your help once again. I still can't believe how much knowledge can be in one place! Ignoring the other options just one example. If I did use collinite 476s and chem guys wet mirror finish andjetseal109 what order would I use them in? I'm going to get some of the paint correction stuff too.. Either Poorboys blackhole or Clearkote Red Machine glaze.. I'll also get btbm as it appears to be the shampoo of choice generally and a lambwool MIT  that's given me a great point to concentrate my efforts :thumb: 

Anyone know if you can get sent email notifications for posts on your threads on here?


----------



## Leooo (Apr 2, 2010)

What's ez creme glaze, any reason why it's better?


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Hi Leooo.

Firstly, let me start by saying that your Milano Type-R looks stunning in the pics - the engine bay looks superb. I used to own a NHB Type-R so can appreciate what a great car you have.

Product wise, only you can appreciate what products work best for you but I would say the first thing on your shopping list needs to be a wash mitt to replace the sponge. In my experience, you cannot go wrong with any sheepskin wash mitt but I would avoid Meguiars version as that is awful and faals to pieces very quickly. The Zaino wash mitt is a superb mitt and it looks like you have already decided on that mitt which is a good choice.

As per correction - and this is where it can become difficult. Now if you wish to polish by hand (as opposed to machine polishing) I would recommend a German Applicator of sorts - this is what I have and it works well when correcting areas where the machine cannot reach http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/accessories/sonus-sfx-pro-applicators-pkg/2/prod_31.html

Now when polishing by hand and working on Type-R paintworks (which if you don't already know is one of the softest paints on the planet which is both advantageous as they are easy to correct but disadvantageous as they swirl up pretty quickly) you need to use a hand-workable polish. I would recommend Menzerna PO203S http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polis...l/menzerna-power-finish-po203s-/prod_574.html - when polishing work in a back and forth motion (as opposed to circular) applying ample pressure. You will know when to stop as the polish will almost be invisible to see when it has worked in sufficiently. Then simply buff off. If you find when buffing that there are smears - this means the polish has not been worked in long enough.

The polish above is generally one-step; which means it corrects and finishes and you do not really need to follow up with another finishing polish (in other words you polish once and then apply your LSP (wax)).

Wax wise, the world's your oyster and it all depends on how much you would like to spend. As a starter wax for your Milano Red with a great finish and long-lasting durability and something that isn't going to cost the earth, I would recommend Victoria Councours http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wax/victoria-wax/victoria-wax-3oz-concours-wax/prod_312.html

Just be careful to use a clean pad when applying the wax, remember a thin layer is all you need (this wax is very oily), and buff off with a plush microfibre. Remember, it is very easy to create swirls in the butter-soft Honda paints so buff very gently.

Hope that helps a little.


----------



## GT Guy (Mar 20, 2010)

Leooo said:


> What's ez creme glaze, any reason why it's better?


Chem Guys EZ Creme Glaze is an acrylic polymer based glaze - great for covering/hiding swirls and other minor defects when hand applied. Leaves a really deep wet finish. Being acrylic based, it is made to be topped with a sealant (eg. JetSeal 109).

From what I've seen and experienced, Wet Mirror Finish doesn't hide swirls as well. I've noticed it works better on top of sealants - as a gloss enhancer.

Hope this helps....


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

very nice and tidy much better than the new model:thumb:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

top job there


----------



## Tazza (Apr 1, 2010)

Stunning car!


----------



## Leooo (Apr 2, 2010)

hotwaxxx said:


> Hi Leooo.
> 
> Firstly, let me start by saying that your Milano Type-R looks stunning in the pics - the engine bay looks superb. I used to own a NHB Type-R so can appreciate what a great car you have.
> 
> ...


That my friend - Is a great help! Thanks very much for spending the time to write that up as its exactly what I am after. A couple of questions - in the picture below you can see some swirls and a bird foul mark (being posh lol) which has burned the paint.. will the correction stuff you gave sort that?

You said the Wax you would use (http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wax/victoria-wax/victoria-wax-3oz-concours-wax/prod_312.html) is good.. how does this fair up against what I have been using.. http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wax/r222-carnauba-wax/prod_357.html

Also.. looking in the showroom there have been absolutely mind blowing results from chemical guys wet mirror finish, jetseal 109 and colinite 476s.. I was looking at using the wet mirror finish as like a pre wax after the correction.. but are the other two still necessary or will it waste time with limited results?

Below is a picture of my bird mark.. Theres a few others of ultimate snow foam (which im not a fan of as it seems to remove wax!) and my interior.

**Thanks for all your comments folks!**

Ill update you all once I have ordered this stuff subject to ordering after further advice  :thumb:
*I have found all the other stuff but Bilt Hammer Auto Foam and Zaino Mit does not seem to be on cleanyourcar.co.uk*

Not the best camera..








Not the best snow foam..








Not to everyones taste..








Me old car 





































:detailer:


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Oooooh Skyline - me likey.:argie:

If the bird stain has burnt the paint as you say - polishing alone will not likely correct it. Dependent on how fatal the burn is, there is the possibility that it would come out by wetsanding and then polishing. However, I would certainly not recommend this on a Honda paintwork as, in my experience, the paints seem to be very thin and you would be doing more harm in trying to remove the burn as there is a chance you could strike through the clearcoat (lacquer). There are occasions where it is best to leave a few marks, be it swirlmarks or scratches, to protect the paintwork itself. I would personally only go at the burn using the same products I listed in my previous post and hope for some form of correction using that method.

Now there is much debate about how much a wax adds to a finish in terms of appearance. In my experience, the burnishing of paint which means the final steps of polishing, will give you the finish you see. A wax is a mere form of protection on top of the polishing stage. In other words, the wax is merely a form of protection and will only add around 10% to the finish of what the polishing stage has achieved for you.

Having said that, I have Jetseal109 and Collinite 476S in my collection and they are both superb products to add just that final touch to the visual finish after the polishing stage. Both products are brilliant.

As for your current wax, I have the older version which is called P21S (the R222 has replaced this with a new recipe). P21S is most probably one of the best wet-look finish waxes around - but the downfall was durability. The wax only lasts a couple of weeks and would be removed after a couple of car washes. R222 is meant to last a little longer but I cannot comment as I have not tried it in the real world. I suggested Victoria Concours as it leaves a superb finish, has very good durability (3-4 in summer months before requiring a top up) and is highly affordable. Of course, you could always go to the other spectrum and go for Zymol Concours which costs £150+. 

Hope that helps again.:thumb:


----------



## Leooo (Apr 2, 2010)

thanks mate your a star.. 150 quid is a tad out of my budget. Lol. I'll stock with those products and get the wet mirror finish as well. To order is the following.

Dodo juice btbm
zaino wash mitt - where can I buy this product? Wasn't on clean your car 
Mernazan (can't spell it) paint correction
chem guys wet mirror finish
bilt hammer auto foam - where can I buy this product? Wasn't on clean your car
collinite 476s
jetseal 109
victoria wax

what order do I use these products on my paint work? 

Thanks again

lee


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Leooo said:


> thanks mate your a star.. 150 quid is a tad out of my budget. Lol. I'll stock with those products and get the wet mirror finish as well. To order is the following.
> 
> Dodo juice btbm
> zaino wash mitt - where can I buy this product? Wasn't on clean your car
> ...


BTBM (born to be mild) is a shampoo, used in your wash bucket.
never heard of zaino doing washmitts tbh
menzerna polishes - what one(s) you use depends if your working by hand or machine and how bad the defects are you want to remove
CG wet mirror finish is a sealant, used under a wax
collinite 476 is a very durable wax/sealant hybrid.
victoria wax is a good wax too (i have the collectors one, albeit not used yet)
BH autofoam - Tim @ CYC does'nt sell the BH range, but rubbish boys (trader on here) sell it. tbh, i find espuma activo and autosmart actimousse to be better foams

a basic method would be:

clean wheels/arches
foam car, allow to dwell
rinse, wash the car with TBM wash
rinse, clay/de-tar if needed
rinse again if clayed
dry
few ways to go here with sealants/waxes
you could go CG WMF > vics wax or collinite 476, jetseal > vics wax or collinite 476, or either sealant or wax on their own


----------



## Marc1 (Apr 8, 2010)

Love the skyline:argie:


----------



## Leooo (Apr 2, 2010)

Cheers guys! Puts it in perspective. I'll order them. Any other good sheepskin wash mits then? I must had got that wrong! Is there a way I can get email notifications to my posts or view subscribed threads etc.. 

Thanks 

Lee


----------



## 4d_dc2 (Mar 28, 2008)

mmm enkei nt03 alloys on your skyline  love them


----------



## danga200 (Feb 22, 2010)

Suprised you have only just joined mate lol. One day I will travel up Bluebell and let you loose on my Satin lol


----------



## Leooo (Apr 2, 2010)

Hi danga, small world of forums isn't it lol. I didn't even know this forum exsisted! Yeah sure I'll be more than happy to do your car mate  pm me on TRO when your ready as I'll get an email saying I have the message.. We can sort it out for you then. I'm doing a black Audi a4 on Sunday


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

lovely looking type-r


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

mmm look at the garage space, least when you get your head around the pads and polishes you have space to do it, very jealous lol


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Leooo said:


> Cheers guys! Puts it in perspective. I'll order them. Any other good sheepskin wash mits then? I must had got that wrong! Is there a way I can get email notifications to my posts or view subscribed threads etc..
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Lee


i use the lambswool washpads from cleanyourcar, which i prefer to washmitts as i always held them like a sponge anyway


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

very clean under the bonnet


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

lovliness


----------



## Leooo (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks all, I'll get a wash MIT too then. I have quite a list to order now  

I'm washing an Audi a4 at the weekend using the same products as above. I'll post the pictures up for all to see abd make sure I do before and afters  I seriously need to use metal or super resin polish on my windows they're so water stained! :O


----------



## Leooo (Apr 2, 2010)

Where can I get all purpose cleaner from? What brand is it?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

you can get various different brands at various prices - tesco own brand daisy apc to meguiars apc for example


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Great finish. Welcome to DW.:thumb:


----------



## Leooo (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks kev, ricey - is that your car or a show car that you detail? I saw it at the excel show a few years back.. And maybe even at detling car show in Kent?


----------



## Leooo (Apr 2, 2010)

What can the all purpose cleaner be used for? (I'm waiting for someone to make the obvious joke lol) however what I mean is is it safe on paint work etc? I was thinking door hinges and seals wheel arches etc.. But will it get the stubborn stains and dirt off?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

question should be where can't apc be used 
I've used meguiars apc and currently use serious performance citrus cleaner everywhere - in the foam lance, engine bays, wheels, tyres, arches, interiors etc etc


----------



## Leooo (Apr 2, 2010)

Link?  thanks keV your proving to be a useful person to know  I'll be posting up pics oftje Audi tomorrow


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

happy to help 
meguiars apc:

http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,70,toView_144.html

serious performance citrus cleaner:

http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,70,toView_815.html


----------



## Leooo (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks mate! How do you know when someones made a reply to your post? Is there a setting that you can change under user profile so that you get an email on every reply? If so which section..


----------



## silenec (Apr 11, 2010)

User Control Panel -> Edit Options -> Default Thread Subscription Mode


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

not sure tbh. you can subscribe to threads by clicking on 'thread tools' at the top of the page, when someones replied to that thread it'll appear in your user profile
edit: just checked my userCP - you'll get an email when someone replies to a subscribed thread too


----------



## Leooo (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks matey!  hate it when I loose track of subscribed threads!


----------

